# Looking for green hedge



## Jonathan Myers (Jul 13, 2022)

I am looking to buy some green hedge. Any help would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Jul 13, 2022)

Jonathan, please read our rules then make a post telling us a bit about yourself and your woodworking in the Introduction thread.


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Jul 20, 2022)

@Paul Veerkamp has been selling us green hedge

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jul 22, 2022)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> @Paul Veerkamp has been selling us green hedge


I can help you out if you need some. What size, cut angle, color profile and length are you needing. I should be able to match most requests.


----------



## Jonathan Myers (Jul 25, 2022)

Anything at least 2 inches square and 4 inches long any cut is fine although I like cross cut.


----------



## Paul Veerkamp (Jul 26, 2022)

Jonathan Myers said:


> Anything at least 2 inches square and 4 inches long any cut is fine although I like cross cut.


2x2x4 is $24 ea. Green Osage is rather costly compared to some woods but about average if you were to buy dyed and stabilized woods.


----------

